# Shopaholic!



## QuintinsMommy

I have a problem, I buy too many baby clothes :dohh:
Quintin just started fitting in 3-6months/6 months clothes, so I went crazy and bought alot and already had some that were given to me :dohh:
now he has like 30 onises (vest) 18 sleepers, 10 t-shirts, etc! 

I have a baby clothes addiction :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MummyGooch

so do I lol!

This little one we're expecting has about 20 dresses, and two pairs of pants :blush: and a million and one sleepsuits etc. 

I love buying summer shirts for my son, so he has loads of them :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

im the same lol. her 0-3 over fill and dresser then her 3-6 take a dresser plus some bags lol


----------



## purpledaisy2

I do too.

I've sold all my LO's 3-6 month clothes as one bundle, and I counted 58 outfits :dohh: thats not including vests/sleepsuits/jackets, the box is so heavy I can barely lift it, I had to slide it down the stairs :rofl:

I really need to stop


----------



## Lauraxamy

Me too! She's 2 weeks old and already fills three whole drawers full and a whole wardroble and there's still more! I've had so much given me and I can't resist buying too.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> im the same lol. her 0-3 over fill and dresser then her 3-6 take a dresser plus some bags lol

I think you might have more then me! :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

PreggoEggo said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> im the same lol. her 0-3 over fill and dresser then her 3-6 take a dresser plus some bags lol
> 
> I think you might have more then me! :haha:Click to expand...

lol im horrible. my oh is forever mad at the amount of clothes. i went to a mom to mom sale yesterday and got her an outfit and dress and shoes and hats :haha: my mom stood there saying no ur gonna get in trouble. but they were so cute and cheap lol


----------



## Mellie1988

I wish I had the money to be a shopoholic :haha: I loveee the sales though hah, always go mental when there is a sale on :D I find buying for boys sooo boring though, I love buying dresses and pretty tops for DD...all the stuff for DS is pretty poo :(, hes still very well dressed though :D


----------



## purple_kiwi

i like boy clothes. boys getdinosaurs and monkeys lol. girls get flowers :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha I remember though when DD was born I was like omg that shirt is soooo cute, my mum was like "Melissa, get out of the boys section, your having a girl!" and my sister who has a lil boy used to always say god your so lucky, theres always 2 isles for boys and 4 isles for girls...and its actually true!


----------



## MummyGooch

Mellie1988 said:


> I wish I had the money to be a shopoholic :haha: I loveee the sales though hah, always go mental when there is a sale on :D I find buying for boys sooo boring though, I love buying dresses and pretty tops for DD...all the stuff for DS is pretty poo :(, hes still very well dressed though :D

I agree hun, but thats possibly because our little girl is not here yet so this girly clothes phase may pass!


----------



## Jomum2b-again

i buy wayyy too many clothes for both of my babies lol, i recently sorted out my sons smaller clothes, to give to my cousin who has recently had a baby boy and i ended up sending her nearly 4 BIG bags of clothes no vests or sleepsuits included, in just first size and 0-3 :blush: my little girl has sooo much aswell, i could do with putting another rail up in her wardrobe as its already full :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> i like boy clothes. boys getdinosaurs and monkeys lol. girls get flowers :(

and monsters and aliens :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

PreggoEggo said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> i like boy clothes. boys getdinosaurs and monkeys lol. girls get flowers :(
> 
> and monsters and aliens :thumbup:Click to expand...

well i giot her a froggy dress lol. but theres like no animals or anything i see the boys clothes and think she look cute but my moms like nnooo. rome you should live closer lol not that u live that far away but i got some simalac cans in the mail.


----------



## purpledaisy2

I love any animal stuff, giraffe's elephants monkeys. I just HAVE to buy it when I see any :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> i like boy clothes. boys getdinosaurs and monkeys lol. girls get flowers :(
> 
> and monsters and aliens :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well i giot her a froggy dress lol. but theres like no animals or anything i see the boys clothes and think she look cute but my moms like nnooo. rome you should live closer lol not that u live that far away but i got some simalac cans in the mail.Click to expand...

do have coupons ? :haha:cause you could mail them :mail:


----------



## jay.92

Ooo thats alot lol. Am I the only one that never went baby clothes madd I feel left out lol :( Kayla had worn all her newborn clothes partly cos she only had vest and sleepsuit and like 2 outfits but shes still in her newborn outfits and has finally gone into her 0-3 sleepsuits and vests.

I do have an addiction for pushchairs though Ive just sold on my icandy apple to buy pay my new icandy peach it arrives on wednesday Im soooooo excited !!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I didn't go mad on newborn stuff, I just bought funky sleepsuits, but when I started buying 0-3 I got hooked. He's in 9-12 now :rofl:

I'd rather be addicted to clothes than pushchairs lol, definately not as expensive !! :)


----------



## jay.92

I know I wish I was lol I need to swap over this pushchair has just cost me a arm and a leg!!.

Terrible but I dont have a car so it had to be done lol well in my mind it did lol.

I loveeee asda for baby clothes and next!x Also ebay there clothes with tags omg bargin!


----------



## babydustcass

i brought a ton before i had george and he barely got to wear any of them. He was a bit baby so all his newborn things never fit and so they all hit ebay! I try to buy as i go now, as and when as you end up spending a fortune on things they wear once if at all. 

Its a vicious cycle though, you sell the clothes and buy more with the money you made haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I bought barely any newborn cause I had a good feeling he was going to be big. 

I buy in bigger sizes when I see really good deals.


----------



## rwhite

purple_kiwi said:


> i like boy clothes. boys getdinosaurs and monkeys lol. girls get flowers :(

Swap you?! :lol: I love girls clothes! 

I agree, baby clothes shopping is incredibly addicting.. I find that if I buy him a little something, it's the same as if I've bought myself some new clothes - as soon as we get home, I'm whipping off his clothes and putting his new outfit on him :haha:

Luckily for my funds (or lack thereof), OH is very strict with me going crazy with clothes shopping as we too have been given a lot of clothes. Is anybody else excited about their LO growing to fit the bigger size clothes waiting for them? :dance: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea I buy things in bigger sizes when i see them SUPER cheap then i can't wait for him to wear it lol


----------



## Jemma_x

Im not to bad with clothes, i have a pram addiction :lol:


----------

